# Irish carpenter tying to get to America



## padge87 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just wondering how would I go about getting a visa to work in America? I have heard I need to get a sponsor if this is true how do I go about finding a company willing to sponsor me


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Your trade doesn't actually qualify you for any kind of working visa to the US.
As there are more than enough unemployed carpenters here already, you won't get a company to sponsor you. 
Sorry!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately it is not as easy as finding an employer hand moving across the pond. Tell us a bit more - are you a Master carpenter or what? How long have you been in your trade? Why do you want to move to the US?


----------



## padge87 (Sep 7, 2011)

What do you mean by master carpenter?I am qualified in first fix,second fix,roofing. Have completed a four year apprenticeship and am fully qualified for the past year. Have spent most of my time doing roofing and framing work. I still have work in ireland and haven't been out of work for the past five years but I just feel now is the time to move to America as I have always wanted to work there


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

padge87 said:


> What do you mean by master carpenter?I am qualified in first fix,second fix,roofing. Have completed a four year apprenticeship and am fully qualified for the past year. Have spent most of my time doing roofing and framing work. I still have work in ireland and haven't been out of work for the past five years but I just feel now is the time to move to America as I have always wanted to work there


I'm afraid your skills will not secure you the right to live and work in the US.

Try the diversity visa if you were born in Ireland -- it'll open in October. You've got a 1 in 50 chance of winning a green card.

Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The work situation in America is worse than Ireland.

The only way you will ever be beable to work in America is illegally.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Weebie said:


> The work situation in America is worse than Ireland.
> 
> The only way you will ever be beable to work in America is illegally.


How discouraging - where are you getting your information from? The jobless situation in Ireland is way worse than that of the United States. The latest unemployment reports show that the unemployment rate in Northern Ireland is at 14.5%, while in the United States, is currently at 9.1%.


Unemployment in Europe (monthly) - Google Public Data Explorer


Unemployment in the U.S. - Google Public Data Explorer


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

stormgal said:


> How discouraging - where are you getting your information from? The jobless situation in Ireland is way worse than that of the United States. The latest unemployment reports show that the unemployment rate in Northern Ireland is at 14.5%, while in the United States, is currently at 9.1%.
> 
> 
> Unemployment in Europe (monthly) - Google Public Data Explorer
> ...


it may be 9.1% officially but it's really at about 20%


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Weebie said:


> The work situation in America is worse than Ireland.
> 
> The only way you will ever be beable to work in America is illegally.


Fortunately you are misinformed. In DFW you cannot find a contractor! The building boom in the suburbs is back. 
Unfortunately OP only has 4 years of education and 1 year of experience. Diversity lottery will be his only chance.


----------



## Polypterus (Aug 17, 2011)

padge87 said:


> Just wondering how would I go about getting a visa to work in America? I have heard I need to get a sponsor if this is true how do I go about finding a company willing to sponsor me


Bahhh! I live in the US (was born here) and want to get out. I wish i could just swap countries with you or something. I was looking at Cyprus but Ireland sounds nice too  Hey now that's an idea, country swaps! Someone should implement that.


----------



## InspectorClusoe (Dec 18, 2010)

.......................................


----------



## britannia (Oct 4, 2011)

padge87 said:


> Just wondering how would I go about getting a visa to work in America? I have heard I need to get a sponsor if this is true how do I go about finding a company willing to sponsor me


sorry mate yr chances of getting to the usa on any type of visa is about 0 i tried for 10 years to get here and work or family ties would not fly
try europe portugal is hiring all kinds of building trades.


----------



## JMcKell (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey, you need to go to New Zealand, thats where all the trade jobs are. Forget america, couple of my friends have gone and gotten loads of work


----------

